# Meet 11 year old Hannah...



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

This is Hannah, with her summer shave, two years ago on a camping trip with her family. She has been the families pet since puppyhood...but now she's being released to rescue...because she digs when she gets hot!

She's raised three litters of her own, and six human kids

Her 11th birthday is Sept 5th.

I would like Hannah to live out her final years in comfort as an inside pampered lady! Preferably with stay at home folks... 

Margaret Lamb


You can find her at The Dog and Ball -- Golden Retriever Rescue on the adoptable dogs page.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Too bad she didn't dig a hole big enough for her former owners to fall into. 

May she find a LOVING home this time.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope she gets a home. Sounds more like they used her and threw here away. I hope that isn;t the case but I have heard stranger.

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

I was trying not to jump on this post,
How F***ING sad, Is the poster the "mom" to this dog?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I hope she finds a home where she can hang out inside with air conditioning. I can't figure it out!!!...you have a dog for 11 yrs and then you rehome it because it digs a hole to help stay cool?????


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

No, I'm the rescue...believe me the owner got pounded on my own forum. 

Margaret Lamb


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow. That seems so trivial. I don't like digging either but when my last outside dog dug pits that cooled him off and kept him safe from the heat I was relieved, not angered or upset.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> No, I'm the rescue...believe me the owner got pounded on my own forum.
> 
> Margaret Lamb


Thank God.
This dog is located in California?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, she's in California.

Margaret Lamb


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't believe that anybody would give up their elderly dog like that. I am sure the digging of holes is not anything new.

My Great Pyrenees turned 13 years old last week and I am thrilled to still have him around. Yes, he is geriatric and he can't do some of the things that he used to do, but I love him even more than ever.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I have an almost 13 year old Golden, and an 11 year old
(a rescue four years go)....and I cherish every day with them...it pains me to see them getting older before my eyes....it makes putting on a smile and taking the old guys so very difficult. However, I've taken several older Goldens...and things always work out for them. If Hannah doesn't find a home she'll stay with us...but a loving family of her very own would be best for her.

Margaret Lamb


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I hope she finds a home where she can hang out inside with air conditioning. I can't figure it out!!!...you have a dog for 11 yrs and then you rehome it because it digs a hole to help stay cool?????


I agree, unbelievable!! how can you do that after havng her 11 years:uhoh:


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

This is just too sad. I just don't understand how someone can just give their dog up after 11 yrs. If she is digging to stay cool why can't they bring her inside or make her an area outside where she can stay cool if they don't want her inside. Bless her heart. I hope she finds a home that she can live out her last years in comfort.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those people ar just ****heads for doing that to that beautiful girl. Thank you Margaret for taking her in and hopefully she will find a family that will love her for the beautiful girl that she is. Thank you for all you do with the rescue.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh Margaret your a star


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, the people are flippin idiots, except for the fact that through their heartless selfishness they have actually paved the way for Hannah to have a much better life.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wonderful Margaret, I never cease to understand the mentality of some so called 'humans' The family [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!! bless you and Hannah. I was just having a sad moment remembering my Jessie who lived for 11 years and his anniversary is coming up and I would give anything to still have him in my life even though I have Asha and Hudson.
Happy lives together to both of you!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i keep saying, WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE TODAY. hannah looks like a beautiful girl, i could never had thought of giving my two goldens away in their senior years, i wished they had stayed longer. miss you liza and roxy


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sure, so good for all those years as a loving family pet but she gets older and so they toss her out like an old rag?? God people just drive me nuts. How can they look into that face that they have for eleven years and just toss her out?? Talk about heartless. They are part of our family. How do you just do that?? I hope they do not get another dog.


----------

